# Important for all BOATERS READ - St Vrain Cr. Flood Recovery



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

If you care about what happens, make it to one of these meetings and don't just sit there. TELL THEM WHAT YOU WANT TO HAPPEN.


Boulder County, as part of the St. Vrain Creek Coalition, has launched a flood-recovery master planning process for the St. Vrain Creek. There will be two initial community meetings on Monday, June 16 and Thursday, June 19. We invite you to attend one of the community meetings to find out more about this effort and provide your suggestions and ideas for flood recovery for the St. Vrain Creek.



The master plan will help determine:

· What happens after spring run-off?

· What is the next step for creek recovery?

· What will the final creek alignment be?

· How will agencies, landowners, and the public work together?



Collaboration and community participation will be key to the success of the master plan. Please join us!



Community Meeting Information

Monday, June 16, 2014

5:00 p.m. to 7:00 p.m.

Rogers Hall

High Street and 4th Avenue, Lyons, CO 80540



Thursday, June 19, 2014

5:00 p.m. to 7:00 p.m.

Boulder County Fairgrounds, Barn A

9595 Nelson Road, Longmont, CO 80501



Meeting Format

Residents can attend the meeting that is most convenient, as each meeting will have the same agenda. The community meetings will include a formal presentation, a facilitated Question and Answer session, sign up tables for future small group meetings, and an open house for discussions with the project team

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

In my opinion these open forums work better if there is a show of support around a focused and specific outcome. Everyone showing up asking for the new river channel to move to their back yard, or favorite brewery, or titty bar with a kick ass play feature or boof rock or squirt seam doesn't help. I don't have a plan, I won't be in attendance and I don't know what will have the greatest benefit for the whitewater user group. Hopefully the community organizers can coalesce around a small set of goals and folks can show up and provide their personalized input on why those goals are a good idea.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I feel strongly that it is important to have more, not less opinions and public input on matters of this nature. Sure, some of the recommendations may not coincidence with your goals, but that is the beauty of a true democracy. People present ideas and opinions, they are discussed, and a plan of action is decided on which the majority feels is most appropriate....for this reason I would encourage as many people as possible to attend these meeting and speak their minds.

Logan


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Feel free to make a coalition or not but the most important thing is to be there and make a statement

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I'm trying to recall the last time that one group boycotting an election (or in this case, boycotting the public process) had a favorable outcome for that group.

Thanks for posting this Matt.

Moderator Note - This post moved to the Partners' Forum as part of MB's effort to promote Lyons recovery efforts.


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

I have spoken with one of the lead consultants for the Lyons Flood recovery and he emphatically recommended that kayakers be at this meeting. He felt making it known that we are involved and aware and have specific needs and wants for our rivers and creeks is very important and that this is one of the few options for public input.
Don't be a slacker and expect someone else to do this. 
Ian has driven up to Lyons countless times and has made a huge impact. You can drive up once and make your own impact. 
Feel free to post questions and I'll answer if I can.
Honestly, it's as simple as saying
I want more natural river bed and bank restoration
I want the play parks restored and not removed
I want Matt Booth and Ian Foley to represent me as a kayaker so please consult them as local re creationist

Just be there and let them know why you are there.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## erdvm1 (Oct 17, 2003)

Recreationists

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Andy H. said:


> I'm trying to recall the last time that one group boycotting an election (or in this case, boycotting the public process) had a favorable outcome for that group.


I wasn't talking about boycotting anything or stifling opinions. My point was more along the lines of having a discussion ahead of time about possible positive options that people could rally on.


... more or less this:



erdvm1 said:


> I want more natural river bed and bank restoration
> I want the play parks restored and not removed
> I want Matt Booth and Ian Foley to represent me as a kayaker so please


I wasn't saying if you don't agree with the above don't chime in. I just think we are mostly on the same page but without a little bit of unity it's easy to get lost in a sea of potentially conflicting details with the same general goal.


----------



## Nathan (Aug 7, 2004)

I would encourage folks to attend these meetings. The public process only works if the public shows up to give input. This master plan is going to have a significant impact on what happens in the St. Vrain watershed in the future.

This is the master plan website. There will be more functionality added to the map soon.

http://tiny.cc/StVrainCreek


----------

